# Greetings Brothers!



## kgeesr (Feb 13, 2016)

My name is Kyle and I am a Fellow Craft from Warwick Lodge #544 in New York in the Orange Rockland District, GLONY.  I will be raised to the sublime degree of Master Mason on March 22nd, 2016. Very much looking forward to that day.


----------



## Randy81 (Feb 13, 2016)

Congrats Brother! I will be raised in two days. The anticipation is killing me!


----------



## kgeesr (Feb 13, 2016)

Congrats to you as well brother. Best of luck!


----------



## Bloke (Feb 14, 2016)

*smiles*

Best of luck to the both of you !


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 14, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## dfreybur (Feb 15, 2016)

kgeesr said:


> My name is Kyle and I am Fellow Craft from Warwick Lodge #544 in New York in the Orange Rockland District, GLONY.



Welcome again to the family twice adopted Brother.  I look forward to when you are a thrice adopted Brother.


----------



## KSigMason (Feb 16, 2016)

Greetings and welcome aboard Brother.


----------



## EmeraldPHA86 (Feb 26, 2016)

Congratulations,  once you see the light, you will be forever grateful. Make sure you feed the goat well


----------



## kgeesr (Mar 22, 2016)

Getting raised in approximately 2 hours. Thanks for all of your support brothers!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 22, 2016)

kgeesr said:


> Getting raised in approximately 2 hours. Thanks for all of your support brothers!


Let us know how it went brother.


----------



## kgeesr (Mar 23, 2016)

The degree was AMAZING. I will never forget that night. Never really understood why they call it "getting raised " ... Until now. Lol.


----------



## kgeesr (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## dfreybur (Mar 23, 2016)

kgeesr said:


> The degree was AMAZING. I will never forget that night.



Welcome again, and again, to the family thrice adopted Brother.


----------



## QueenAma (Apr 10, 2016)

Congratulations Master!


----------



## Bloke (Apr 10, 2016)

QueenAma said:


> Congratulations Master!


 Cute  He's a "Master Mason", not a "Master" which is the leader of a lodge.

My congratulations as well


----------



## Appiah Ebenezer (Apr 11, 2016)

[QUOTE="kgeehi am Appiah Ebenezer a 21 year old who have been following freemasonry for almost 7 years now. And need help to be petitioned as a craft man


----------



## Appiah Ebenezer (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi am Appiah Ebenezer a 21 year old boy who believes verytin is possibel if we put our minds to it.
and really in need of petition as a mason.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Apr 13, 2016)

Appiah Ebenezer said:


> Hi am Appiah Ebenezer a 21 year old boy who believes verytin is possibel if we put our minds to it.
> and really in need of petition as a mason.


It's easy. Find your nearest lodge and knock on the door. Where are you located?


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 13, 2016)

Derinique Kendrick said:


> It's easy. Find your nearest lodge and knock on the door. Where are you located?



According to his profile page he's in the capital city of Ghana so the method to get a petition is likely to be different there than it is in the US.  Ghana has a recognized Grand Lodge per the UGLE list of recognized foreign jurisdictions but it does not list a web site.

He'll probably need to get to know a Mason who comes to know him well enough to sponsor him.  I don't know how secretive Masonry is in Ghana but it's not going to be as open as we are in the US where our lodges post their meeting schedules on our doors.


----------

